# TKMS, Embraer, Atech awarded contract to build Brazilian Tamandaré frigates



## OceanBonfire (6 Mar 2020)

> *Victor Barreira, Lisbon* - Jane's Navy International
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## macarena (7 Mar 2020)

OceanBonfire said:
			
		

> (...) were signed on 5 March at the state-controlled Arsenal de Marinha do Rio de Janeiro (AMRJ) shipyard *in Rio de Janeiro* (...)


YESSSSSS!
Shall come from the ancient Capital of the Country [1].



[1] _ (...) Later, in 1763, it became the capital of the State of Brazil, a state of the Portuguese Empire. In 1808, when the Portuguese Royal Court transferred itself from Portugal to Brazil, Rio de Janeiro became the chosen seat of the court of Queen Maria I of Portugal, who subsequently, in 1815, under the leadership of her son, the Prince Regent, and future King João VI of Portugal, raised Brazil to the dignity of a kingdom, within the United Kingdom of Portugal, Brazil, and Algarves. Rio stayed the capital of the pluricontinental Lusitanian monarchy until 1822, when the War of Brazilian Independence began. This is one of the few instances in history that the capital of a colonising country officially shifted to a city in one of its colonies. Rio de Janeiro subsequently served as the capital of the independent monarchy, the Empire of Brazil, until 1889, and then the capital of a republican Brazil until 1960 when the capital was transferred to Brasília (...)_
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rio_de_Janeiro


----------

